# Buying a used car ,Villamartin area..



## Steveyh (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi all,
i need to purchase a used car within the villamartin /la zenia /torre area soon as.
I have just moved into my property and have my NIE, and property deeds,
I have been told that i require a utility bill in order for me to purchase a car....
And also have be registered on the padron ??
Is this correct ?
If not what documents do i need to take with me to buy a car...

Problem i have is that no post is coming to my villa,hence dont have a utility bill,
Is it still possible for me to purchase a car.

Also any recommendations on where to purchase would be kindly appreciated...


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

You do need to be on the padron - I wasnt asked for a utility bill ... make sure you have the car checked by a gestor though (for ownership, debts etc), the gestor can handle the paperwork/transfer for you as well.


----------



## Diez66 (Jul 11, 2011)

We bought a new car, not on padron, we asked the garage what they wanted as we had no Padron, they said a copy of the escritura copia simple.
Make it a copy, the garage sent my original off and it is lost.
It is for the trafico so they know where you live and can send you gifts like fines etc.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Diez66 said:


> We bought a new car, not on padron, we asked the garage what they wanted as we had no Padron, they said a copy of the escritura copia simple.


a simple rental contract often works as well


----------



## lilinspain (Jun 4, 2011)

On the 2 ocassions Ive bought a car I needed to give my passport, NIE and proof of address the first time (Proof pf address being a padron as they wouldnt accept my rental contract, i took the contract and got a padron) then the second time I was a resident so I just needed my Passport and residencia certificate (ithe address had to be current).

I bought one car privately and one of Global car centre (they have an office near La Zenia i believe) and was happy with the service I got.


----------

